# Are these good EV motors?



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Interesting. I'm not that familiar with shunt wound motors but it might be good for a small to medium sized conversion.


----------



## rebenergy (Apr 18, 2008)

Telnetmanta 
I have recently (about 6 months ago) purchased an Aircraft starter/generator similar to this. I am still searching for a good donor car and have not worked with this motor yet, so I can not make any claims. I do know these motor are mentioned in a few EV conversion books, Home Power and mother Earth News magazine. 
I would be skeptical of the 120 volt claim. I understand these motors are tough and can be ran at higher voltages, but with out the motors model number. You can not be sure of the sellers claims


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

From two standpoints the motor is intriguing:

1. Shunt-wound. If my understanding is correct, that means that the motor can be used for regenerative braking. Actually this article:

http://www.cafeelectric.com/curtis/regen/index.html

discusses the issue in detail. Bottom line is that it's easy to do with a shunt-wound motor.

2) Price.

My question is whether or not shunt-wound motors function the same as series wound where the weight and diameter of the motor determines it's power and torque. The motor the OP posted weighs 72 lbs and has a 6.75" diameter. Both of these are small as compared to an ADC or Warp-9 motor that's usually used. Just as a comparison this page:

http://pioneerconversions.com/Motors.html

has a Warp-9 with 70 HP at 120V. More than double the power of the contestant.

I'd love to get a substantive answer to the question. I can't afford to spend nearly $1k for a motor that isn't going to work. But I can afford the over $500 savings it represents over Warp-9 if it can do the job. The fundamental question is how fast could such a motor push a typical conversion, which considering that lead acid batteries is the likely choice, is going to be pushing somewhere on the ballpark of 3500 lbs.

ga2500ev


----------



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

Hoping to see another one up for sale. Might be worth a try, I've seen at least one conversion with this motor.

http://www.texomaev.com-a.googlepages.com/mitsubishieclipseconversion


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

TelnetManta said:


> Hoping to see another one up for sale. Might be worth a try, I've seen at least one conversion with this motor.
> 
> http://www.texomaev.com-a.googlepages.com/mitsubishieclipseconversion


I'm now using the same motor in an E-Trailer that our students have built for me. 

I power the field winding with a 24volt power pack, and the armature with the main traction pack through an AllTrax controller.

The E-Trailer will start off with just a 48volt pack using a Curtis Controller, it will not be used to initially start the vehicle it's pushing.

Photos are up at: www.flickr.com/mbarkley


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

I think motors like that will work (depending on size and manufacturer )for a small low power setup . I wouldn't pay a great deal of money for one though . For the price on that one you could get a D & D motor . J.W.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

ww321q said:


> I think motors like that will work (depending on size and manufacturer )for a small low power setup . I wouldn't pay a great deal of money for one though . For the price on that one you could get a D & D motor . J.W.


These aircraft starter/generators that I purchased were only $179.00 at www.surpluscenter.com 

With forced air cooling, they can be used at up to 96vdc.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

TexomaEV said:


> These aircraft starter/generators that I purchased were only $179.00 at www.surpluscenter.com
> 
> With forced air cooling, they can be used at up to 96vdc.


Cool!! That's the price to go for ! Not $700 that they want on ebay . I saw one the guy wants $1200 for . I was going to use one but ended up with a new Clark forklift motor . J.W.


----------

